# Thanks Captain



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

It's nice meeting u too, had a great time there! Will fishing there again!

Tomorrow, taking my pops to wekiva river for bass fishing cuz he wanted fish and his first time in my ghost bay gheenoe!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

There's no Bass in Wekiva


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

BIG FISH,

We went to wekiva today, we caught few bass, #4.5 lbs, 2 #2 ponders, so u are wrong!!! Lmao! But we caught a bunch of redbreast and warmouth with bomber a diving plug. We were using a yo-zuri shallow L-minnow, gold and orange plug. U just missed it lol


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

if you fish with capt clark and you dont catch any fish then you dont pay


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> BIG FISH,
> 
> We went to wekiva today, we caught few bass, #4.5 lbs, 2 #2 ponders, so u are wrong!!! Lmao! But we caught a bunch of redbreast and warmouth with bomber a diving plug. We were using a yo-zuri shallow L-minnow, gold and orange plug. U just missed it lol


 I was not wrong I was lying to protect my fish!!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

We catch and release the bass , we don't like to eat bass. We catch them for fun. I understand how protective of your babies in wekiva lol. My dad is very surprised how stable is gheenoe classic and he loves it for the first time! Way better than a canoe, jonboat, and kayak. He had his hat blew off 4 times today and he reached his hat while he is standing on the gheenoe. Now he wants to borrow my gheenoe classic lol.


----------

